
Facebook nixes access to chats outside of Messenger walled garden - chewymouse
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/06/facebook-mobile-website-messenger-blocked/
======
ivraatiems
The push to separate apps for everything is so gross. I use Paper instead of
the main Facebook app on my phone because though it is rarely updated and
lacking many new features, it has integrated messaging. Even then, I am often
relegated to the mobile site. (For instance, Paper chews up tons of LTE
bandwidth if allowed, so I only use it on wifi.)

I don't understand what their endgame is. More advertising dollars? Less work
for developers? Monopolizing more of users' time and storage space? It's
baffling.

~~~
ha470
> Less work for developers?

Seems the most likely.

